# How's your Halloween weather forecast look? (2008)



## Spooky1

I was just checking my (Maryland) Halloween weather forcast and it partly cloudy with a high of 63 and low of 44 (that's Fahrenheit for you Canadians haunters). They're calling for colder temps and rain on Saturday Nov. 1st, so I'm crossing my fingers.

How's the forcast for the rest of you?


----------



## Night Owl

Not to rub it in or anything, but it's supposed to be sunny with a high of 72 and a low of 48. Perfection... Ahhhhh!


----------



## jdubbya

According to accuweather, sunny and cool with highs in the 50's and lows in the 40's. Actually the few days leading up to 10/31 look the same, as does Saturday 11/1, so if this holds, we're in great shape. A nice brisk night makes the fog hang low!


----------



## remylass

jdubbya said:


> According to accuweather, sunny and cool with highs in the 50's and lows in the 40's. Actually the few days leading up to 10/31 look the same, as does Saturday 11/1, so if this holds, we're in great shape. A nice brisk night makes the fog hang low!


Weather here in Central Illinois looks the same!


----------



## bignick

Low 50's during the day and low 40's at night. As long as it doesn't rain or snow then it doesn't matter what its like for me.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Here in sunny California- 90 duing the day 50's at night..it sucks!


----------



## joker

Mostly cloudy with 20% chance of rain. 50* for the low and high 73*. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out.


----------



## eanderso13

If I am to believe what weather.com says for 10 days in the future...Mostly Sunny, high of 54, low of 43. That oughta change about 20 times between now and then.


----------



## kevin242

weather.com says sunny h:56 l:42 rain 20%... good enough for me! I predict clear skies and a chance of screams.


----------



## Death's Door

For southern NJ - 64 will be the high and 47 at night with a 10% chance of rain. So far so good for us but will still be monitoring it anyway. The weather not only determines what gets displayed, but how much candy I buy and make, and food for open house.


----------



## Monk

90s here in Arizona, but got some wind today. It's similar to looking straight down a hair dryer and toss in a little sand.


----------



## Death in the Reaper

According to my weather channel desktop extended forecast it's supposed to be 61 during the day and in the low 40s later on.


----------



## spideranne

77 for the high and 55 for the low. It says only 8mph winds, but I have a hard time believing that, it always seems to kick up for Halloween. Sunset at 6:37pm. Here's a link for sunset times if interested ...

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/RS_OneDay.php


----------



## Lilly

they keep changing it ..one day rain next day nice out 
wish they would make up their minds!


----------



## Spooky1

Lilly said:


> they keep changing it ..one day rain next day nice out
> wish they would make up their minds!


The forcast for me keeps getting cooler, but still dry so far. For my area, long term forcasts usually suck. At least tomorrow (Sunday) is to be dry since it rained all day today. I'll hopefully finish up the last of the painting I need to do.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

here in san antonio, the weather channel says it will be partly cloudy 20% chance of rain ( i don't really consider it a positive chance of rain unless its 50% chance or more)

it says a high of 81 and a low of 59.

mostly cold it looks like...glad i chose a costume with sleeves.


----------



## Terrormaster

CT - Mostly sunny and milder with lighter winds. Low: 27. High: 60.

Looks like a little trouble with the foggers but if it's like last year it'll settle down into the evening.


----------



## haunted hollows

Southern NH, They are calling for partly sunny with a high of 50 and a low of 21. A perfect night for halloween around these parts. Just hope the wind holds off!!!!


----------



## NickG

middle Tennessee - awesome - high of 69, low of 42, mostly sunny, 80% chance of NO precipitation. Also, no rain in the forecast at all until Nov 2. Looks like I'll be putting up the scarecrow today...


----------



## Moon00

Our trick or treat is tonight and their predicting a 30% chance of a few showers this evening right around 5:00. I'm hoping it'll hold off or at least not rain much. We've already had to change our display quite a bit because we're having strong winds as well.


----------



## Revenant

So far daytime around 70 and low of low 50s... dunno wht that will translate during actual haunting time. 

I hope it cools a bit... I couldn't afford a new costume so I'm cobbling one together from existing pieces, which include a graduation gown and a wool hooded cloak. Profuse sweating under a cloak with a slick polyester layer underneath just sounds uncomfortably gross.


----------



## Tyler

Looks good so far, but looks like we might get some snow flurries tomorrow.


----------



## jdubbya

It's looking great!
http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/er...tner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&metric=0


----------



## slywaka1

For months I've been saying I don't care what it does as long as it doesn't rain. And what are we (in the UK) forecast? Rain! Meh! Ah well, it's not like they're always right so hopefully it won't be so bad......

Ana


----------



## Great White

In Michigan we always roll the dice. This Friday, Mostly sunny, with a high near 60.


----------



## Hauntiholik

High of 71 and a low of 41. I hope it won't be windy.


----------



## ghost37

Snow here in Ontario!!!


----------



## dynoflyer

North Shore Forecast: High 58, low 40. 20% chance of precip. New Moon. Sounds just about perfect!


----------



## Hellrazor

Brantford, ON weather: high 15, Low 7... partly cloudy with POP of 20 percent (only expecting less than 1 mm of rain over 24 hours and none over 48 hours). 

I think that the weather looks promising for Halloween this year. Unfortunatly, I dont think I will be able to have a walk though and this is the best forcast I have seen in years. Figures!!! LOL
35 KM winds though, Yikes, that may not be so good....


----------



## debbie5

Upstate NY: overcast, no rain, with a high of 51 during the day, about 26 at night. This will be the coldest it's been on Halloween in years...but I love it! I won't be hot in my costume.

5r


----------



## Spooky1

The weather forcasting here sucks. It was suppose to be nice all week and now we have rain today through Wednesday. Crossing my fingers for Thursday and Friday for setting everything up.


----------



## hauntgreenacres

In Cincinnati we had bad wind and it destroyed 8 of the tombstones out front


----------



## arcuhtek

Asheville NC.....

clear, between 50-60 degress

2 mph wind (this is as close to "calm" as it will get.

So.....so far so good!

Yippee!


----------



## samhayne

For montreal, so far we are looking for 60 degrees, partially cloudy. no rain 
I hope they stick with it.


----------



## Firedawg

Partly Cloudy with a high of 71 and a low of 59...However, this is Houston. There is ALWAYS a chance of rain...


----------



## DeathTouch

Here is Chicago it is 25c. Suppose to be around 60 come Halloween.


----------



## Doc Doom

Bummer, just saw they are predicting fair to moderate rain for Halloween.


----------



## Otaku

Thursday, Friday and into Saturday - rain.


----------



## Alice

High of 52 low of 36... now all the TOTers will have to wear coats and I won't be able to see their comstumes


----------



## Spookie

Same boat as Doc Doom and Otaku, Rain. I'm afraid we'll be eating Halloween candy for a while. Since I only decorate for Halloween day, I'm already adapting my plan on what to put outside and what projects to hold off completing this year. No real need to start on my fog chiller for this year I guess. Had it ready to start drilling the holes in the cooler today.

We bought Hallowindow this year so am finishing up on doing the projector screen for it. Have a five-foot high poster sized ghostly image to hang and add a black light for it in a second story window. Purchased a few electroluminescent blinking eyes from QVC this year and those will go down in our garage window which the kids will walk past. Maybe will still put up some light strands on our porch to go with our black door wreath and Halloween door mat. I really like the things we will be doing but I'm still disappointed with this change in weather.

I know a lot of you have been dealing with high winds and even snow. I use to live in the midwest but it was so many years ago ToTing is a distant but fun memory now. Really don't remember the bad weather back then. I'm just so bummed by our gloomy weather forecast as it has been absolutely gorgeous this whole October until now....of all weekends....


----------



## jim6918

Southern Colorado here. Last year woke to rain mixed with snow, but miraculously cleared by late afternoon. This year's forecast is no precip, high of 72, low of 45 and light winds which of course means that, knowing Colorado weather forcasters, it will be snowing like hell.


----------



## Adam I

In southern Indiana this last weekend was the pits for setting up.
But Halloween is suppose to be upper 60's for the high and dry with a breeze (no fog)


----------



## Spider Rider

It looks to be wet in Sacratomato so I'm moving into the garage and scaling back.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sigh....Did I mention it's gonna rain on Halloween here? I'm not setup for a garage display, so it's looking like I won't be putting anything out...GGRRRRRRR! I'll put my FCG in the window and sounds, but no outside display. I'm very dissapointed and forlorened. Yes, forelorned. Why God? Why?


----------



## jdubbya

Dr Morbius said:


> Sigh....Did I mention it's gonna rain on Halloween here? I'm not setup for a garage display, so it's looking like I won't be putting anything out...GGRRRRRRR! I'll put my FCG in the window and sounds, but no outside display. I'm very dissapointed and forlorened. Yes, forelorned. Why God? Why?


 Aw man Doc, that blows! Your display would rock too! Hop a plane to Erie, PA and you can help me work my haunt! The weather is shaping up to be awesome here but today was windy, wet snow, rain and just an overall cluster. The winds have died down and there is a bit of clearing. I'll be busting a hump all day tomorrow and Friday to get done but it'll happen.
For anyone who has crap weather, remember next year it's on a Saturday and it just "can't" be bad two years in a row.:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I hope the long range forecast is wrong. Currently calling for rain on the 30th and chance of thunderstorms and in the low 50s for Halloween.


----------



## DeathTouch

That is all we have gotten is rain. I am suppose to have the judges come in this Thur to judge my yard for the Halloween yard contest, but mainly it is suppose to rain. Actually it is suppose to rain most of the time. I don't know how they are going to do this. This sucks.


----------



## Eeeekim

I live in Maryland and I has rained for like a week!!! I have nothing out except a doormat!
Windy and cold is always bad news for foam tombstones!
Spooky1 Your from MD. also. did you say storms on the 30th? MAN! What a bunch of crap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we're going to need to put a big tarp over our yard


----------



## nixie

Our Halloween forecast says overcast w/ a high of 36, low of 27... that's cold, but in Michigan, we're just happy if it's dry. Overcast sounds iffy to me this far ahead... Freezing rain is the worst.


----------



## Death's Door

I keep looking at the forecast for Oct. 30th-31st and it's still not posting anything but the averages for this time of the year. Screw that! I need real numbers with real sunshine and real low winds. Where are you guys getting your info from? I keep checking with weather channel but they're holding out on me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We're showing daytime high of 56 degrees with showers, and that night clear low of 33 feeling like it's 21. 

Eeek. Good thing my costume should be warm this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Right now it's posted at a high of 42 with lows about 28 with a chance of lite rain or flurries. Maybe it won't be windy this year and I can use my foggers for the first time in three years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> I keep looking at the forecast for Oct. 30th-31st and it's still not posting anything but the averages for this time of the year. Screw that! I need real numbers with real sunshine and real low winds. Where are you guys getting your info from? I keep checking with weather channel but they're holding out on me!


Here you go, DaW! It's AccuWeather.com and you may expect the same poor weather as we'll be getting:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/nj/gl...tner=accuweather&traveler=1&zipchg=1&metric=0


----------



## Night Watchman

Last Saturday I checked the 14 day forecast and it looked great. Sunny on the 30th and 31st, and than my bubble burst. It has shown rain for the 31st for the last 2 days, with a temp about 11 celcius (about 53F) It is early yet so I have to keep the faith.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Looks like things are a GO for Halloween. Everything looks good weather wise. Mild Temps, Sunny and partial clouds, everything is spot on.


----------



## The Creepster

I know theres a 90% chance of no one surviving, and 100% chance of free crematorium services....Hahahhahahaa


----------



## jdubbya

I've seen two long range forecasts for our area and there is a 30 degree temperature difference in them. Someone is WAY off. Don't put any stock into these. Too many variables and it can change in a day. Fingers crossed for everyone.
Ya know, if I was God, I'd make Halloween nice every year. Not too much to ask, is it?


----------



## smileyface4u23

High of 53, low of 47...

And no, I don't think it's too much to ask for Halloween to be nice every year.


----------



## The Creepster

smileyface4u23 said:


> High of 53, low of 47...
> 
> And no, I don't think it's too much to ask for Halloween to be nice every year.


Don't forget the snow....


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Here you go, DaW! It's AccuWeather.com and you may expect the same poor weather as we'll be getting:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/nj/gl...tner=accuweather&traveler=1&zipchg=1&metric=0


You're a sweetie Roxy!!!!! I send you good weather and good karma for Halloween Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

jdubbya said:


> Ya know, if I was God, I'd make Halloween nice every year. Not too much to ask, is it?


I think being "Cemetery King" is close enough - get on it for us, will ya?:jol::googly:


----------



## fick209

I'm hoping my forcast doesn't change, halloween calling for daytime high of 43 and night low of 31, a little on the cool side, but no precipitation. Besides, nice cool night means no need for the fog chillers which I still haven't gotten around to starting.


----------



## remylass

53 is the high, 36 is the low. At least it doesn't sound like rain, but that is pretty chilly at night.


----------



## Night Watchman

A new day and a new forecast. Now it looks like it will be partly cloudy and about 10C or 50F. Just keep the faith.


----------



## Devils Chariot

73/52 = perfect


----------



## RoxyBlue

Send us some of that, will you, DC?

Latest update for our area is partly sunny with a high of 56 and low of 38 (a lot like last year).

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## jdubbya

I'm not looking at these! Too stressful. I'll wait until next Thursday and then worry. Our walk through haunt is all outside. I'd have to seriously scale back if the weather was really bad. I can handle cold, and maybe a light drizzle but if it's real windy and raining hard, I'll be curtailing the plans big time!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Supposed to rain here Friday, then SUNNY Oct 31st!! YAY!


----------



## Draik41895

clear and sunny!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Draik41895 said:


> clear and sunny!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yea, you live like 20 mins away...yup, same weather for you!


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> I think we're going to need to put a big tarp over our yard


Do you have your Haunted Ark ready yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooklights said:


> Do you have your Haunted Ark ready yet?


Now there's an original idea for a haunt! I'll bet it's never been done, but couldn't you see it - skeletal beasts walking two by two into a decrepit ghost ship.


----------



## Night Watchman

Well here it is a new day and a new forecast. Now it is calling for rain again, looks like rain pretty much all week. Well I will wait for tomorrow and see if there is another change. Just keep on keeping the faith.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Salinas, CA  Forecast Days 11-15

Wednesday, October 21, 2009 
Metric | English

AccuWeather.com Forecast: Days 11-15

5-Day Forecast Days 6-10 Days 11-15 All 15 Days 
​ ​ 





 *Saturday, Oct 31*








*High: 74 °F RealFeel®: 70 °F*
Plenty of sun

*Saturday Night, Oct 31*








*Low: 47 °F RealFeel®: 47 °F*
Clear and moonlit

Anyone have problems with strong moonlight on thier haunt?


----------



## jdubbya

Saturday, Oct 31
High: 44 °F RealFeel®: 35 °F
Periods of rain
Saturday Night, Oct 31
Low: 31 °F RealFeel®: 22 °F
Cold with low clouds; a flurry lateForecast Details | Hourly Forecast Available on Premium | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast

Gonna be chilly!


----------



## Spooky1

So far Halloween is looking good here (but the forecast is for rain on Friday which may slow me down for some things getting setup)


Saturday, Oct 31
High: 55 °F RealFeel®: 58 °F
Mostly sunny
Saturday Night, Oct 31
Low: 46 °F RealFeel®: 50 °F
A moonlit sky


----------



## remylass

Mine has changed again. High of 45, low of 36. That is not nearly as good as the last time I looked. That is from weather.com.

Now, accuweather says 55 in the day, and 45 is the low with rain.


----------



## dasjman

Mainly cloudy with showers Low: 53 °FHigh: 71 °F

Mansfield, TX

the rain was supposed to be Friday, but has moved to Saturday. Hopefully it will move further out as we get closer.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain

I'm in Maryland too. I just checked. For here in Bel Air it's suppose to be Sunny 61/44 0% precipitation.

Side note ... Weathermen usually have a hard time agreeing what yesterday's weather was.... I dont expect much 9 days out LOL!

David


----------



## jdubbya

jdubbya said:


> Saturday, Oct 31
> High: 44 °F RealFeel®: 35 °F
> Periods of rain
> Saturday Night, Oct 31
> Low: 31 °F RealFeel®: 22 °F
> Cold with low clouds; a flurry lateForecast Details | Hourly Forecast Available on Premium | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast
> 
> Gonna be chilly!


As of this evening; a marked improvement!

Saturday, Oct 31
High: 51 °F RealFeel®: 51 °F
Partly sunny
Saturday Night, Oct 31
Low: 44 °F RealFeel®: 40 °F
Clear


----------



## Hellrazor

Saturday, Oct 31-Partly sunny. Winds from the S at 9 .Realfeel®: 7 °CHigh: 8 °C
Saturday Night, Oct - A moonlit sky. Winds from the SSE at 14 .Realfeel®: 0 °C

I will take that! Clear, not too cold! Woo Hooo!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

The weather network says cool too but clear. Yippee!!!!


----------



## arcuhtek

Asheville NC - October 31, 2009
high 64 low 40
Sunny/Clear at night
0% chance of rain
no wind report yet.


Awesome right? I have never seen an accurate ten day forecast. But looking across to the Western USA, I see no major storms brewing, so I will cross my fingers! 40 is slightly chilly but I will take it.

It being a Saturday night, I expect the best Halloween in years!

PRAY FOR NO WIND OR RAIN!


----------



## Ervserver

cold and rainy, could be a wash


----------



## saint paul mn

mine might be a wash too. 

I have found 2 conflicting reports.

Saturday, Oct 31

High: 46 °F RealFeel®: 42 °F
Rain
Saturday Night, Oct 31

Low: 23 °F RealFeel®: 13 °F
Colder than the previous night with rain mixing with, then changing to snow


OR


Sat
Oct 31

Sunny
45°
34°


Either way, I'm gonna DRIIIIIINK.


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh crap looks like rain on Saturday. I hope the weather reports changes in then next week.


----------



## madmomma

Since the weather forecasts this far in advance are rarely accurate, I'll wait till next Thursday to check. In the meantime, on the driest day before Halloween, I'm going to put out all my animated decorations and keep them going periodicially all day and the fogger a little at night. This way, if it rains on Saturday, at least most of the neighborhood will have seen my display. Then I'll hang a huge sign on my house that says "HAPPY HALLOWEEN --- FREE TREATS HERE" (LOL) and hope some TOT's will stop by under their parents' umbrellas to grab a treat and get a scare "from me" as they near my door! Have to think positive and hope for the best!!!


----------



## Rahnefan

Devil's Night: rain & thunder
All Hallow's: rain
DotD: rain

I picked a bad day to stop sniffing glue. Uh, I mean a bad year to start haunting.


----------



## Warrant2000

Clear skies, 65 degrees.


----------



## Spooky1

Current weather is: Time to build an Ark! It's pouring and there's a river flowing through my back yard. Hope Halloween is drier than this. Not getting any painting done today.

So far Halloween forecast is holding on the positive side.

Saturday, October 31
Sunny. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the mid 40s.


----------



## Dr Morbius

NOOOOO!!! And good weather was just within my grasp! I really hope this changes..
aturday, Oct 31








*High: 61 °F RealFeel®: 56 °F*
Partial sunshine

*Saturday Night, Oct 31*








*Low: 43 °F RealFeel®: 41 °F*
Times of rain


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Partly cloudy with High of 67 Low of 55.
Chance of precipitation 10%

Looks pretty good.


----------



## NickG

sweet! Oct 31 Partly Cloudy high 67° low 48° chance of precip 0%

however, both friday and sunday have >30% chance of precip so it's due to change.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had heavy rain and thunder today. I hope that's just Mother Nature getting it out of her system


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> We had heavy rain and thunder today. I hope that's just Mother Nature getting it out of her system


Same here, minus the thunder. Lot of rain and some stiff winds earlier. I'm thinking we only need two hours next Saturday to be decent. I can set up in the rain and tear down in the rain but for two hours of TOT, let it be decent. I'm ready for the worst but if it's crappy will have to scale back by about half. Not fun.


----------



## DarkLore

Haunted Bayou said:


> Partly cloudy with High of 67 Low of 55.
> Chance of precipitation 10%
> 
> Looks pretty good.


Today maybe. Like everyone else around the country....we've had rain here in DFW for what feels like forever. The extended forecast says to expect rain on Wed, next Sun, and next Mon. If that leans a bit early we'll have a wet Halloween.


----------



## IMU

Well, last check of the extended forecast ... Rain Thursday into Friday but nothing Saturday. They are usually wrong with the extended forecast so I'll have to wait until Wednesday to see when I can setup the display.


----------



## Just Whisper

If nothing changes looks like 75 degrees with a slight chance of showers (20%).

Not to risk jinxing our weather but it has only rained (light shower) once in my life on Halloween. And it almost never rains at my house with less than a 60% chance. So I hope it will stay good. I usually have to worry more about wind than rain.


----------



## Terrormaster

Halloween forecast for Windsor CT is wonked out.

Yesterday it said: Partly cloudy and breezy. Low: 54. High: 63.

Now it's saying: Mostly cloudy, showers and thunderstorms. Windy. Low: 55. High: 58.

Bring me the head of the moron who angered the rain gods, there must be a sacrifice to appease them.

Still six days in advance but it doesn't look promising and I'm running in circles trying to come up with an alternate plan - I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!

:finger: to the rain!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

It snowed today, and it is supposed to snow again Wed-Thur and then "warm up" to the 40s for Halloween night. As long as it is not windy, rainy or snowing, I am good.


----------



## Kaoru

I agree, the weather sucks. Looks like the east coast is gonna get slammed with this rain. I'm hoping we get a clear night and the rain stays away till overnight Saturday into Sunday.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Partly cloudy high 60, low 43. Forecast has improved in the past few days.


----------



## Night Watchman

The Weather Network forecast for the 31st has changed every day. Saturday it was perfect, sunny no wind high of about 52/53F. Sunday the forecast had rain with 35 km/h winds. I think I am safe to assume it will be dry, wet, snowy, warm, cold, calm, windy.


----------



## GothicCandle

grrr tonight was the first time the local news said what the weather would be on halloween, and they call for rain!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## turtle2778

53 and clear as of 7am today, but who knows it will change by Friday night so Ill repost after Halloween night.


----------



## samhayne

South shore of montreal, so far we ar elooking at 16celcius with rain


----------



## pyro

in the 50's with rain --sure why not


----------



## Just Whisper

turtle2778 said:


> 53 and clear as of 7am today, but who knows it will change by Friday night so Ill repost after Halloween night.


Same here turtle...Mine changed the day after I looked. It will still be in the 70s but the chance of rain changes on an hourly basis. Guess I'll know at around 4:00 Sat afternoon.

I am sorry so many of you are getting rain forecast. What a dreary year this will be.


----------



## saint paul mn

UPDATE: Saturday: A slight chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 47. 

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 34.


----------



## Spooky1

I want a job as a weather man. You can be right about 10% of the time and still keep your job.


----------



## SecondNightmare

It's been raining off and on where I live for the past month. Looks like a little bit of rain this week and sunny days starting on Halloween! 71 high for the day and a low of 48 for the night. Hope the forecast is correct !


----------



## Creeper

Yuck. Wednesday will be the only dry day this whole week. Windy and rainy on Thursday into Friday. Halloween looks just to be showers and mild.


----------



## samhayne

I wish that we dont have snow on halloween... last week after i've installed a first batch of props outside we had 5 cm of snow.... it was a very sad scenery.


----------



## Spooky1

Crap, now their calling for a chance of showers on Saturday. Why do they even try to do long range forecasts when they're never correct. I guess I'll just wait till Friday to see what the forecast is. Maybe by then they'll have a somewhat accurate forecast.

Lastest forecast: (If the showers stay away it might be a decent day)
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers. Highs in the mid 60s.
Mostly Cloudy
Lo: 48°
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the upper 40s.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The forecast is 56, mostly sunny and only a 10% chance of rain. Fingers crossed that this is accurate and won't change for the worse because that's pretty decent!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spooky1 said:


> Crap, now their calling for a chance of showers on Saturday. Why do they even try to do long range forecasts when they're never correct. I guess I'll just wait till Friday to see what the forecast is. Maybe by then they'll have a somewhat accurate forecast.
> 
> Lastest forecast: (If the showers stay away it might be a decent day)
> Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers. Highs in the mid 60s.
> Mostly Cloudy
> Lo: 48°
> Mostly cloudy. Lows in the upper 40s.


Yep...long-term is dicey at best.

We had bad storms last night and it rained all day today.
Like DarkLore stated....we could end-up wet. I am sure it will change a couple more times depending if a front stalls or whatever.

How is this for a forecast:

Weather may or may not be fair with a 10% chance of Trick-or-Treaters and a 90% chance of weight-gain from left-over candy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you nailed it, HB, expecially the part about leftover candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Crap, now their calling for a chance of showers on Saturday. Why do they even try to do long range forecasts when they're never correct. I guess I'll just wait till Friday to see what the forecast is. Maybe by then they'll have a somewhat accurate forecast.
> 
> Lastest forecast: (If the showers stay away it might be a decent day)
> Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers. Highs in the mid 60s.
> Mostly Cloudy
> Lo: 48°
> Mostly cloudy. Lows in the upper 40s.


And just to show how it can change 4 hours later, the weather prediction for Gaithersburg now shows no rain on October 31.

I'm setting aside an umbrella for my graveyard goblin just in case, though


----------



## EvilQueen1298

87' and it sucks! Sick of this ghastly heat!~


----------



## GPSaxophone

Weather channel: high of 44°
Local news: high of 56°

I really hope the local news is right, or if they're wrong that they're wrong on the low side. Snow still expected mid-week though.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

partly cloudy...88 degrees


----------



## Terrormaster

Just Whisper said:


> I am sorry so many of you are getting rain forecast. What a dreary year this will be.


The way things have been going with everything else this year, especially regarding the season in general - guess the rain might as well be the icing on the cake. I can hear all the holy rollers now "It's just god punishing the sinners for celebrating a satanic holiday." 

Anyways, forecast changed yet again and is looking better (please stay or get better, just about anything is better than thunderstorms on Halloween):

Saturday (Halloween): Mostly cloudy and breezy with a few showers likely. Low: 53. High: 62.


----------



## Spooky1

The weathers sites are conficted for our area right now. Ones calling for showers, while another is saying it will be dry. :googly:


----------



## Night Watchman

I was delivered a death blow today by the Weather Network. 45 km/h winds and rain! Please change!


----------



## Creep Cringle

40% chance of rain here in Long Island for Saturday. Raining right now and tomorrow making it difficult to set everything up in time. Hoping for the best right now.


----------



## beelce

We had our party/haunt last Sat 24th....we hit the weather jackpot!!! Clear black sky with an million stars, and 50 degrees light wind and a huge bonfire....all went well for the "LOST CEMETERY"


----------



## fick209

Absolutely wonderful forcast for my area. High of 35 and all three of my favorite elements are predicted, rain, snow & wind


----------



## pyro

http://www.weather.com/multimedia/videoplayer.html?clip=8421&from=hp_main_tab3


----------



## Spooklights

At this moment, they're calling for temps in the 70's and rain. But this is Maryland; heaven knows what we'll really get.


----------



## dasjman

Halloween looks good in our forecast. High around 75 no rain. I just have to get there first. We had almost 3 inches of rain Sunday and Monday. Wednesday night through Friday morning up to 3 more inches coming.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Grrr.....forecast now says RAIN for Friday & Saturday. Oh yeah, it's rained all day today too.....grrr.........


----------



## Dr Morbius

Forecast changed...AGAIN! But for the better...no rain but warm and sunny! Sorry to hear about you guys with rain. I know how you feel when it rained here last year.


----------



## Haunt Master

Looks like rain all day Friday and Saturday. Of course it has rained all day today also. What a bummer.


----------



## DarkLore

Rain on Halloween sucks.


----------



## Optym

Right now it says possible showers on Friday & Sat. Blah


----------



## madmomma

As of now, Sat looks like mostly cloudy and 65 but who knows. I'm keeping my wicked little fingers crossed. NOBODY should get rained or snowed out on Halloween...you hear me up there...NOBODY ;0


----------



## Scary Godmother

The're saying showers here, but "not a total washout", of course the showers are supposed to be at night, so that would be a total washout! Oh, and did I mention the "gusty winds"? So much for the low lying fog! Oh well, we will do our best, no matter the weather, and just hope the TOTs still show up! You never know, the weather people have been known to be wrong sometimes, now haven't they?:jol:


----------



## DRLashambe

Yep, rain predicted here too (although the forecast changes constantly).


----------



## Spider Rider

Like Doc Morbius said. NorCal has changed from rain to...da dada daaaaaaah Sun and 74 degrees. Much better than last years downpour! We just had 40 mph winds yesterday and had to take in all of the props. Oh, 'cept the spider, she doesn't mind the wind. I'm about to go set some back up.


----------



## Optym

WoOHoO! now mainly cloudy, might be able to use the smoke machine afterall


----------



## Lunatic

I sympathize with you Scary G-mother, we have the same crappy rainy windy forecast. It doesn't really matter if it's only one shower. I don't set up my graveyard and other props in the rain or if it's wet. Too much electrical and soggy fabrics to deal with it. Oh well. There's always next year... I'm going to bed.

Hey, Mother Nature.....yeah you :finger:!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Day 

Cloudy, High 72°F, Precip 20%, Wind: From SW at 10 mph

Night	

Showers, Overnight Low 51°F, Precip 40%, Wind: From NW at 4 mph

Maybe the showers will hold off until later at night. (we can hope)


----------



## bohica

50% Chance of showers.......grrrrr....looks like the haunt may have to be cancelled....


----------



## Lunatic

Me too. I hate my life.


----------



## Terrormaster

Damn, TWC keeps changing my forecast... In the last 4 days it went from cloudy and breezy, to thunderstorms, to showers, to few showers, back to cloudy and breezy, and now back to few showers.

I've hit 40 this year and it's time for a career change - meteorology is looking like a good fit. Hell name another job where you can be wrong 80% of the time, change your mind daily, take silly wild ass guesses all day long, and still stay employed?!


----------



## skeletonowl

It was supposed to rain but the rain came early and now they are telling us if it even rains Halloween it will be in the morning. I hope that doesn't change!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

Wind and rain for me so far. 

I have an indoor haunt but it really effects my outside lighting, graveyard, pumpkin patch / scarecrow, and my haunt facade. I have a 12' tall clown face entrance flanked by 2 13' tall free-standing evil clowns plus red and white fabric to give the whole front a circus tent look. I think I'm hosed this year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Saturday's forecast is high of 52, partly cloudy, 10% chance of rain, winds 13 mph...

...This is preceded by tomorrow's 70% chance of rain with winds gusting 20-30mph and up to two inches of rain.

It's blustery today; you can tell nasty weather is on its way. Hopefully the display holds up (especially the tree) and that it will be over by Saturday.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

looks like tomorrow we got a high of 77 and a low of 42 wit 5 mph winds which wont be a problem and a few clouds

as for halloween its perfect high of 81 low of 46. sunshine all day and now winds


----------



## NickG

Well... looks like that weather front that's moving across the country will be in my neighborhood on Saturday. Supposed to be real windy (20mph) tomorrow... and then Saturday, 80% chance of showers through the morning and mid day tapering down to 10% at 4pm, then back up to 40/50% at 5 and 6... so I'm planning for rain. On the plus side, it's supposed to be around 70 between 2 and 6, staring out at 56 in the morning.


----------



## fick209

Whew, mine has changed finally and for the better. Rain all day today and tomorrow with little wind 15mph, nothing to worry about, then sat, no wind, 10% chance of precip, partly cloudy, and high of 45. I'll gladly take the rain the next two days for a pretty nice sat.
Hopefully everybody else's weather will cooperate with them, esp you CO folks. Good luck.


----------



## ebell2424

Arvada terror took a hit! we lost a few outside scenes and their tents but the main structures are still ok. we have more than 2 feet of snow on the ground, and the haunt is still on. im calling myself crazy right now :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The showers are forecast to show up just about the time ToTs come out.


----------



## Mortarlover123

whoohoo cloudy and in the upper 50's it was suppose to originally rain im in the clear for now XD oh and wind 6mph bad for fog -_-


----------



## The Archivist

Winds gusting up to 70 mph. around here. Also looks like temps will hover around the mid 60s. Damn nature...


----------



## Night Watchman

My weather is the same. Wind and rain. As far as I can tell so far is the rain and wind should show up after midnight Friday and possibly taper around noon Saturday. Friday it was supposed to rain all day but now it has changed to no rain. I don't really think the weather man knows just yet what the weather will be Saturday. I will just keep the faith and hope just the right amount. Maybe we can all get a little luck.


----------



## Dead Things

Looks like a mix of snow and rain over the next 2 days temp sitting around 35 F. For it to be around freezing is not unusual. As long as the ind stays down it'll be fine.


----------



## Spanky

Halloween should be good, but right now I'm watching wind and rain thrash my setup. Several hours of hand planting corn stalks in the yard- wasted. they are all getting broken or uprooted.


----------



## Optym

*arg back to light showers


----------



## jdubbya

Ours has turned for the better. Rain tomorrow and tomorrow night but ending by mid day on Saturday and supposedly dry for Haloween night and Sunday which at least means we aren't sandwiched in between two wet fronts. I spent all day setting up the patio scene, castle wall facade, and garage witch room. It's beautiful out tonight so did a lighting placement and test. If the weather holds we'll have an awesome time!


----------



## NickG

Wow, I just checked ours and the chance of rain from 6pm -> has gone down to 10%! This might work out after all! bit chilly, low to mid 50s but it'll keep my cool in my costume.


----------



## robp790

We are having blizzard conditions right now. Halloween night is supposed to be better, 50 degrees maybe. My yard haunt is a ski chalet now. I will clear the driveway and line all my displays on it and make the best of it.


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> The showers are forecast to show up just about the time ToTs come out.


Ugh. Same here. Maybe we can set up the tent and have a Fortune-Teller type thing to give out candy from. Then at least we'll be dry.


----------



## Bone Dancer

wind and rain again this year,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

to all who may get rain you are in our thoughts and efforts to send the some dry to you!

hope it all works out!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still calling for a little rain, but we'll make it work one way or another It won't hurt the fencing or tombstones, and I'm picking up a few black plastic trash bags for use in protecting some of the other props if needed.

Props aside, one of the bad things about rain (or very cold weather) on Halloween which I don't think I've seen mentioned here is that TOTs end up having to wear coats over their costumes. That's a shame, because part of the fun of Halloween is seeing what the kids are wearing.


----------



## morbidmike

55 degrees and 30 percent chance of rain


----------



## Revenant

Halloween will be the first dry day (other than Wednesday afternoon) we've had in a week, otherwise it's been raining around the clock. St Louis has received more than 1/4 its average annual rainfall in October alone. The haunt's unfinished; between being hammered by torrential downpour and not having any sunlight, we haven't got much done this week. It'll be interesting to see what the haunt will actually be Saturday night.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

To quote Freddy Prinze in "Chico and the Man"

"Loooking Goood"


----------



## Terrormaster

60% chance of rain starting at 7pm here... Like Roxy said, fence, lighting and tombstones won't be bothered. Agnes is on the porch this year which I have made up as a shack so at least it'll be something even if I don't haul out the new guys.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Changing daily. It has been so windy here today I am tired of fighting it, took some of the stuff down. If it doesn't improve greatly tomorrow I am done for this year. Maybe next year will be better..................


----------



## madmomma

Even though we may have a mild, cloudy day here, I feel for all of you who are experiencing bad weather. Hope your day turns out to be lots of fun anyway. I'm not even putting out my last 2 props until tomorrow morning. HAVE A HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## waldiddy

The forecast for central NC was great ... until today. Right now, they're calling for showers starting at 3 pm and going through the night. I've lived in NC all my life and can never recall a single year when it rained on Halloween. This is a real bummer.


----------



## jdubbya

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> Changing daily. It has been so windy here today I am tired of fighting it, took some of the stuff down. If it doesn't improve greatly tomorrow I am done for this year. Maybe next year will be better..................


I feel yur pain Merlin. The wind is killing me here. Woke up this morning to see my 12x8 castle facade laying on top of my wife's car! The thing is heavy and well supported but we were getting gusts in excess of 40 mph and mother nature won out. It also blew down my wall panels I had set up on he patio area for a scene, tearing some material I had stapled and knocking some other stuff over. I am holding out til afternoon tomorrow to see if the winds die down or I'm cutting way back. Not spending the night holding up walls and worrying some kid will get hurt. The witch room in the garage is okay and the cemetery should be fine but I've put the foggers away. I'll take rain any day over wind. It has plagued me since early October. Really pissed right now but hoping it settles down and I can pull it off.


----------



## bohica

The forcast has changed for the worst.......70% chance of rain by 7pm.....we need atleast a good 4 hrs to set everything up, I think it is going to be limited to a FCG in one window and Hallowindow in another, this is a major downer.


----------



## NickG

well, it changed for the better on my end, precipitation to taper down to 10% chance at 9am and 0% chance after that for the rest of the day. low to mid 50s I guess It started raining here around 5pm.


----------



## Parabola

The final score: 70% chance of rain with 15 mph winds all day. It is what it is I guess. Still love it though!


----------



## madmomma

Weather is iffy here. Hope the rain and wind die down. May change for the better after noon. Putting out my last 2 props in a little while and finishing my costume. Watching "Young Frankenstein" right now (love Mel Brooks) then I'm off and running! Have a HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone!


----------

